

LIDAR-Lite: A New Benchmark for Optical Distance Measurement Sensors - whitequark_
http://www.dragoninnovation.com/projects/32-pulsedlight-single-board-range-finder-minimodule

======
whitequark_
I'm very interested in this technology (and somewhat skeptical about it). The
website is very opaque on how it actually works, and "signature correlation"
doesn't appear to be a well-known term
([http://scholar.google.ru/scholar?q=signature+correlation+lid...](http://scholar.google.ru/scholar?q=signature+correlation+lidar)).
It also appears to not be based on time-of-flight measurement.

It's also not clear for me how are they going to make a production run within
2 months (funding ends with Feb, shipping in May), much less so for a project
which includes an ASIC.

~~~
whitequark_
How it works:
[http://www.google.com/patents/US8125620](http://www.google.com/patents/US8125620)

